# R32 GTR Buying Guide



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Fellow GTR's was hoping someone could help me out. I am going to see a GTR for sale tomorrow. Its going to be my first foray into Skyline ownership and wanted to know what i should look out for on the car to ensure everything is as it should be.

The car in question is an R32 GTR, imported from Japan but not yet registered says 55k on the clocks, i think i spotted Brembo brakes on the first viewing.

Would be good to get a checklist of possible trouble ares that i need to look out for?

Thanks in advance guys. Will post pics if i buy it


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Usual stuff with accident repairs - mismatched paint, panel gaps, poor underbonnet seam sealer etc etc.

Most other stuff can be fixed easy enough.

Usual bad points on a 32.

Underbody general rust.
Crushed sills around the front jacking points under the A pillars.
Worn upper front suspension arms.
Worn driver's seat bolsters.
Bad oil pressure.
Worn synchros - test drive needed.
Smoky turbos.

A good one will be clean inside, underbonnet and underneath. Amazingly for such an old car there are plenty of real mint ones about - and a lot of dogs too!

Factor in the price of any mods you intend to do vs. what is on the car already.

PM me a link to any pics you have - not interested in gazumping your purchase - have a real nice one already!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

you could try the search button.........


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

If the seller claims it has any internal engine mods, see if they can supply documentary evidence to support this, as a few cars direct from Japan have claimed big specs, but when they have gone pop and been stripped, they were found to be standard.

Cheers,


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

markM3 said:


> If the seller claims it has any internal engine mods, see if they can supply documentary evidence to support this, as a few cars direct from Japan have claimed big specs, but when they have gone pop and been stripped, they were found to be standard.
> 
> Cheers,


good advice,if the seller claims internal mods, then he must prove them or you should assume it doesnt have them.

as already stated, check for panel, door, bonnet and boot alignment, all gaps should be even and symetrical both sides.

check jacking points at front although fixable could mean further rusting.

if something doesnt feel right then it usually isnt.

k


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

recent car we supplied (although look at all of the cars on there)

brief overview of weakpoints on crap GT-Rs and what to look for 

also make sure you get all the documents to register the car like customs bond payment etc & de reg doc

otherwise you wont be able to reg it here


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys. The car is pretty standard bar an exhaust and filters. 

My only concern is the registration what are the exact documents i need to register it here and what should they look like or say?


----------

